# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  3er Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios y amigos de AgroFórum: 
Como ya muchos de ustedes se habrán enterado, el pasado 01 de noviembre de 2011, este foro peruano cumplió su tercer año de existencia, al servicio de todos los agricultores, empresarios, científicos, alumnos, y amantes de la actividad agropecuaria aquí en el Perú y en el resto del mundo. 
Por otra parte, aprovecho en contarle a todos que hace algún tiempo superamos ya los* ¡10,000 usuarios registrados!;* y como siempre, se siguen sumando nuevos usuarios del Perú y del resto del mundo todos los días. Además, recibimos casi 60,000 vistitas totales el mes pasado, y seguimos haciendo todo lo que está a nuestro alcance para que cada vez seamos más personas intercambiando información, comercializando productos, y asociándonos entre nosotros; para que nosotros mismos seamos los saquemos adelante nuestros respectivos negocios o nuestras respectivas profesiones. 
Insisto en que es una lástima que no haya sido Ing. Agrónomo para poder sacarle "el jugo" a este portal, pero debo reconocer que de no haber sido Publicista, tal vez no estaría escribiendo este mensaje aquí... En ese sentido, debo darle hasta las gracias a mi profesión original, por haberme introducido al rubro de la agricultura y los agronegocios. 
Por eso, quiero terminar mi mensaje recomendándole a todos los que participan aquí, que aprovechen este espacio para "conectarse" y "comunicarse" entre ustedes, de manera que puedan encontrar la solución a sus problemas, los clientes para sus productos, o los lectores para su opiniones...  
Muchas gracias de verdad a a todos los que visitan este portal por el voto de confianza, y estamos trabajando para mejorar y poder brindarles mejores servicios y mejores productos cada día que pasa; siempre con el objetivo principal de *"contribuir con el desarrollo sostenible de la agricultura del Perú y del mundo".  AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!*  Saludos  :Wink: Temas similares: Universidad del Pacífico auspicia AgroFórum.pe Artículo: Con diversas actividades AgroRural celebrará segundo aniversario de creación Críticas a AgroFórum.pe Artículo: Distrito lambayecano de Olmos celebrará 437° aniversario de fundación con festival del limón Publicidad y Auspicios en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## kscastaneda

Cada día que AGROFORUM sigue en pie es un día de fiesta; por ello y por todo MIL GRACIAS Bruno por haber logrado lo que hacía falta.
Ecuador, Colombia, Chile, Costa Rica, República Dominicana a todos los que me escriben y participan de Agroforum para servirles. 
Cordiales saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Cada día que AGROFORUM sigue en pie es un día de fiesta; por ello y por todo MIL GRACIAS Bruno por haber logrado lo que hacía falta.
>  Ecuador, Colombia, Chile, Costa Rica, República Dominicana a todos los que me escriben y participan de Agroforum para servirles. 
> Cordiales saludos,

 Hola Carlos: 
Muchas gracias por el comentario, y muchas gracias a ti por haber sido parte de este foro desde casi sus inicios; siendo el primer usuario que intercambió información técnica de manera abierta y sin pedir nada a cambio con otros usuarios, ayudándolos con sus problemas. Espero que el foro te haya traído algunos beneficios que tal vez no esperabas, y que tu ayuda haya sido recompensada como se merece. 
De mi parte, sólo pedirte que sigas participando en AgroFórum.pe como lo has venido haciendo, y sobre todo, que cuando puedas le des una manito a los usuarios que tienen problemas con sus cultivos, porque es allí donde yo no puedo aportar y tú lo haces de manera muy técnica y seguramente también muy acertada. Por eso, muchas gracias por hacer la función de Moderador en este foro, y por contribuir con el crecimiento de este portal con tus comentarios que siempre ayudan a otros a encontrar posibles soluciones a sus problemas técnicos de manejo agronómico. 
Te cuento que hace poco acabo de ascender a Moderador a Jose Luis Canales -también por su desinteresada ayuda a los demás-, así que espero con el tiempo contar con varios Ing. Agrónomos como ustedes en el staff de AgroFórum, para que éste se convierta en un espacio único para aprender de agriculura y agronegocios en el Perú y a nivel mundial. 
El 2012 parece un buen año para Agroforum, así que por favor sigan participando y visitando el foro todos los días, que yo estoy trabajando -hasta donde puedo- para darles cada día un mejor producto y un mejor servicio a través de de *AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual! * 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno, en cada evento-charla que doy hago incapie Últimas Noticias - Tu Agro Herramienta Virtual el Lunes 27 di una charla en la UNPRG se van a registrar unos 40 estudiantes de 8vo ciclo de agronomía. 
Estamos al habla; sigo esperando los precios.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos: 
Muchas gracias colaborar con AgroFórum, dándonos a conocer en las distintas charlas que das. Defnitivamente, mientras más seamos, mejor. Aún falta para que los usuarios aprendan a sacarle mayor provecho a esta herramienta informática, así que aún hay un largo camino por recorrer todavía; pero vamos por el camino correcto.  
Como te comenté la otra vez, tengo varia ideas en la cabeza para seguir mejorando AgroFórum, pero el tiempo y el dinero siempre son grandes adversarios míos. Por eso, voy a tener que salir a buscar empresas auspiciadoras -porque no lo hago muy seguido- y en esa lista de empresas está Biofertil. En ese sentido, te voy a escribir a tu correo para ver lo de nuestro intercambio, ya que ahora estoy más interesado en algunos de los productos que comercializas para venderlos junto a los equipos que estoy ofreciendo, pues tengo en mente hacer algunas promociones. 
La verdad es que me imagino a AgroFórum como una empresa con varios trabajadores (programadores, moderadores, periodistas, etc), pero como te digo, sólo podré hacerlo con el apoyo de la empresa privada; así que espero conseguir buenas respuestas de las empresas que visite. 
Voy a ver si abro un nuevo tema para explicar mejor las mejoras que tengo en mente, cosa que puedo recibir retroalimentación de ustedes para ver si pueden aportar con algunas ideas más, porque AgroFórum tiene para ser un medio mucho más útil para ustedes los usuarios... pero con trabajo e inversión. 
Saludos y conversemos para ver de qué otras maneras nos podemos seguir apoyando Carlos, porque me interesaría ver el tema de asesorías contigo.

----------

